# 57



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been looking at handguns lately. I have not got my permit yet..... so I have not "pulled the trigger". I want to buy a FN 57. Has anyone shot one? How is it? It seems like an interesting firearm. When I saw it on Top Shot, it again peaked my interest about getting one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

5.7's shoot like lasers with little recoil and are a very accurate round(the FN is a very well made gun though). Overpenetration may be a problem though. I just plinked a few rounds at some cans. As I recall(I don't look at ammo prices often) they are fairly pricey...Both gun and ammo for that matter.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I see that the cost of the gun is pretty high. 
http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/index.php/cName/pistol-ammo-fn-57
It is not extremely expensive to shoot though. Not cheap but not bad.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this a common problem with the firearm?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My son tells me that it is a delayed blow back in the pistol and just blow back in a rifle. I talked to one guy that said he could not reload the brass from the pistol and could from the rifle.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know nothing about it LOL !! I am a 45acp or bigger man.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah Ed I want something my wife would be comfortable shooting too. Plus I think it is a really cool round.


----------

